# Lubing Drive System Arien's Deluxe



## ICECOLDBEER (Nov 3, 2015)

Is this video an okay guide to follow or is there a better video out there maybe made by Ariens? The video says to use white lithium grease and "lightweight machine oil". I can buy white lithium grease but can't seem to find light weight machine oil at any stores (canadian tire, princess auto). 

Is there a specific name brand that you guys use for grease and oil?


----------



## ICECOLDBEER (Nov 3, 2015)

Here is pic of the manual. Says to use Ariens high temp grease (do I have to use that?) and doesn't specify what kind of oil. 

Even with the manual there I'm confused exactly where I should be putting grease and oil.


----------



## ICECOLDBEER (Nov 3, 2015)

Do you guys think this impeller mod would be worth doing to my blower? 


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EMAgb3QNEE8

I haven't had the blower clog on me yet but it struggles and doesn't throw as far in very heavy wet snow. It's gets the job done just slower. 

I read somewhere that this might not make a difference on some of the higher grade machines because their clearances are smaller. Should I try it on mine? It's more of a mid grade machine.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I like the impeller mod and if you can get a finger between the impeller and housing IMHO it's worth doing.
Most of us get baler belt from a farm supply store and some stainless hardware and DIY it.

Everyone will have a different answer, some go with engine oil I like to use a very, very thin coat of Mobil1 synthetic bearing grease. Lasts longer and never had an issue with hard shifting even when WAY below zero.
Depending on the shafts present condition wiping it down with something to clean it or if it's bad sandpaper or just steel wool to get the rust or crud off is best and then very lightly oil or grease it.
Light weight machine oil = 3 in 1 sewing machine oil or just 5-20 or 5-30 engine oil.

The hex shaft that the friction disc and bearing are sliding back and forth on is what needs to get lubed. Put some on your finger and spread.

Big thing is you don't want to get the lube on the friction disc .


----------

